# ARE O.G. WIRE WHEELS ANY GOOD



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

WHICH RIM IS BETTER OG OR SOME MCLEANS FROM KEITH. I WANTED TO GO WITH A BLACK AND SILVER RIMS WAS WONDERING WHICH WOULD LOOK NICER 
ANY ADVICE WOULD HELP THANKS DAVID


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

there basically the same


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

They are pretty much the same, but I like O.G.'s because they have a two year warranty. Probably the two best cheap brands.


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

are OG wires cheaper than mcleans?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 2 2004, 10:36 AM
> *there basically the same
> [snapback]2468232[/snapback]​*


is that fact or just a rumor???????? cause they are not the same when it comes to come??? exicalibur cromes there own parts in china, this is why mcleans are higher....as far as og wires the wheels are so so, sometimes they are good, sometimes they are shitty!!!!! mcleans are far the best china wheel on the streets...with out a douth.......... remenber i sell alot of diff brands and have been in the wire wheel bussinse for 15 years......... but its your choice,,,,,sinnnitser wire is good,


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 2 2004, 12:29 PM
> *They are pretty much the same, but I like O.G.'s because they have a two year warranty. Probably the two best cheap brands.
> [snapback]2468573[/snapback]​*


try getting them to warranty there wheels we got 6 sitting in are wharehouse.........they said nope!!!! warrtantys are b/s now adays in less you buy from i good shop, who will take care of you....but after they get fucked , they'll stopp offering warrantys.....been there done that.....remenber supreme wire wheel 3 year warr???? where are they now, how about LA wire 2 year warr. where are they now......and from what i hear in the og may not be around to much longer??? so whos going to warranty these wheels??? thats fact....im not tryin to hate in anyway or form....just tryin to let you know .......want a great warrenty on wires cruser wire wheels have a great one, american tires centers.....i know mclean makes there wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I SELL OG WIRE AND AS FOR WARRENTY'S I HAVE NOT HAD ONE AFTER 1.5 YEARS OF SELLING THEM .I HAVE SOLD AROUND 45-50 SETS OF WHEELS WITH NO PROBLEMS EXCEPT ONE BAD ADAPTER AND ONE BAD KNOCK OFF . AS FOR OG GOING OUT OF BUSINESS I HAVE ALSO BEEN ASSURRED BY OSCAR AND GUS AT OG THIS SUPPOSED CLOSING IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN
AS FOR QUALITY DIFFERENCE I PERSONALLY HAVE ALL 3 OF MY CARS ON OG'S AND THE QAULITY IS GOOD (THERE NOT DAYTON'S MAN ) I DON'T HAVE ANY EXPRERINCE WITH MCLEANS SO I CANNOT SAY ON THE QAULITY DIFFERENCE
ONE THING I DID NOTICE IS IN LRM AND OTHER MAGS YOU HERE ABOUT OG'S BUT NOT MCLEANS ?AT LEAST NOT ANYMORE BACK IN THE DAY YOU DID 10 YEARS AGO + WHY I DON'T KNOW BUT CHECK THE LAST ISSUE OF LRM 2 CARS .?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I've been sellin og's for about 2 years now. Have had no problems with the regular 14x7 reverse 100 spoke k'offs. But almost every other size (cept one set of standard 20's) has leaked, right after mounting the tire. Could warrenty them, but cost of shipping from ny is about the cost of a wheel ! Is the back spacing diff from a 14x7 og to a 14x7 mclean?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 2 2004, 02:56 PM
> *I've been sellin og's for about 2 years now.  Have had no problems with the regular 14x7 reverse 100 spoke k'offs.  But almost every other size (cept one set of standard 20's) has leaked, right after mounting the tire.  Could warrenty them, but cost of shipping from ny is about the cost of a wheel !  Is the back spacing diff from a 14x7 og to a 14x7 mclean?
> [snapback]2469125[/snapback]​*


FUNNY I HAVE NEVER HAD ONLY 1 LEAKER IN ALL THE SETS THAT I HAVE SOLD .
THE ONLY TIME I HAVE SEEN LEAKING WHEELS WAS FROM MIS-INSTALLATION OF THE TIRES.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

we sell og too and have very little problems with them


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I don't think that I've had one 14x7 leak yet, but 14x6 and some front wheel drive rims leaked. The same shop mounts them for me. You could actually see where the "rubber ?" seal was too thin where the spokes mounted to the dish. However, I've hopped the shit, bent, landed on from broked ball joints the 14 x 7 and they still don't leak ! Go figure?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 2 2004, 03:54 PM
> *I don't think that I've had one 14x7 leak yet, but 14x6 and some front wheel drive rims leaked.  The same shop mounts them for me.  You could actually see where the "rubber ?"  seal was too thin where the spokes mounted to the dish.  However,  I've hopped the shit, bent, landed on from broked ball joints the 14 x 7 and they still don't leak !  Go figure?
> [snapback]2469314[/snapback]​*


THE FWD STUFF ALWAYS LEAK I DO NOT EVEN SELL THEM BECAUSE OF THIS FACT. ONLY STD'S AND REVERSE WHEELS
BUT ITS NOT ONLY OG'S FWD STUFF ..................ITS EVERYONES FWD WIRE THAT HAVE THE PROBLEMS WITH LEAKING BEACUSE OF WHERE THE SPOKES ARE SEALED AGAINST THE EDGE WHERE THE TIRE SEATS ....
FWD WIRE'S :thumbsdown:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 2 2004, 03:49 PM
> *I SELL OG WIRE AND AS FOR WARRENTY'S I HAVE NOT HAD ONE AFTER 1.5 YEARS OF SELLING THEM .I HAVE SOLD AROUND 45-50 SETS OF WHEELS WITH NO PROBLEMS EXCEPT ONE BAD ADAPTER AND ONE BAD KNOCK OFF . AS FOR OG GOING OUT OF BUSINESS I HAVE ALSO  BEEN ASSURRED BY OSCAR AND GUS AT OG THIS  SUPPOSED CLOSING IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN
> AS FOR QUALITY DIFFERENCE I PERSONALLY HAVE ALL 3 OF MY CARS ON OG'S AND THE QAULITY IS GOOD (THERE NOT DAYTON'S MAN ) I DON'T HAVE ANY EXPRERINCE WITH MCLEANS SO I CANNOT SAY ON THE QAULITY DIFFERENCE
> ONE THING I DID NOTICE IS IN LRM AND OTHER MAGS YOU HERE ABOUT OG'S BUT NOT MCLEANS ? WHY I DON'T KNOW BUT CHECK THE LAST ISSUE OF LRM 2 CARS .?
> [snapback]2469110[/snapback]​*


as for as mcleans being in lowrider mag...do you think they havent?? ill tell you this much, they have. for most lrm wouldnt give me or mclean the credit if they did.....warrenntys we'll see...as you said they where the same?? oh well you do your thing, with og and ill do my thing with mclean!!!


----------



## $outh$ider (Jul 8, 2002)

how much for a set of 13x7 og wires shipped to 84770?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 3 2004, 11:05 AM
> *as for as mcleans being in lowrider mag...do you think they havent?? ill tell you this much, they have. for most lrm wouldnt give me or mclean the credit if they did.....warrenntys  we'll see...as you said they where the same??  oh well you do your thing, with og and ill do my thing with mclean!!!
> [snapback]2471510[/snapback]​*


i will :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $outh$ider_@Dec 3 2004, 11:58 AM
> *how much for a set of 13x7 og wires shipped to 84770?
> [snapback]2471739[/snapback]​*


350. TO YOUR DOOR


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Ive rolled mcleans, og wires, and players, and a cheap ass set of Dz(used and abused)....................for my best wires, Id go with mcleans, didnt rust as fast, have spokes loosened from hopping, or nothing, so Im sticking with mclean


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I've had to return some wire wheel spinners to O.G. for warranty and they took them back just fine, and gave me all brand new ones (after having them for around 6-7 months). I've also had Player wires, which I didn't like...seemed weak and rusted fast. No problems with O.G.'s.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 3 2004, 07:31 PM
> *I've had to return some wire wheel spinners to O.G. for warranty and they took them back just fine, and gave me all brand new ones (after having them for around 6-7 months). I've also had Player wires, which I didn't like...seemed weak and rusted fast. No problems with O.G.'s.
> [snapback]2473258[/snapback]​*


yeah i guess they do honor there warrenty . good company and good product


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I've had so many sets of wires, I can't even remember brands. 13X7 and a few sets of 13X5.5 rev. I can't tell the difference in any of them. I know I've had Supremes, OG, and player. None of them ever rusted, peeled or leaked. I guess I have good luck with wheels?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I SELL OG WIRES ALL THE TIME AND HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS AT ALL IN THE LAST TWO YEARS I HAEV SOLD AT LEAST 300 SETS AND COMEBACKS YET


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

OG WIRES :biggrin:


----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

I know this is a oooold as thread but is anyone still dealing with them & if so how's the quality these day. I sold their wheels back in the early 2000's and never had a problem out of any of the sets.


----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

I roll on OGs and bought a couple not to long ago, they shipped from order within a week and called me to verify my order was right(had 2 different kos for 2 different cars). My homeboy just ordered a couple rims and got them within a week also, rims look good and no issues for cheap wires I drive mine daily and have had no issues.


----------



## iyawo47 (Oct 28, 2020)

yea i know this old ass thread but im lookin at og website rn and thinking about ordering some all golds. anybody else got some reviews on them or opinions in 2020 lol?


----------

